
Show HN: United States Wage/Job Growth Projections (Source: BLS.gov) - nandreev
https://joboutlook.netlify.com/
======
nandreev
Just something I made for fun with publicly available BLS.gov data. The
"Score" is not to be taken too seriously as any kind of weighting here is
subjective.

Data source: Table 1.7
([https://www.bls.gov/emp/tables.htm](https://www.bls.gov/emp/tables.htm))

